# Help me authenticate my Starwalker Midnight Black resin ballpoint.



## Sose (Nov 22, 2006)

Folks, I can put up more picture later if needed but these are the "quick and dirty" ones I just took.

I just picked up this Starwalker yesterday from Costco. I check the serial number and compared it with three others they had in stock and they were all different. I also received a warranty card that stated it was purchased on 3/12/2013 from Italy. The warranty card didn't have the model or serial number of the pen on it though. I don't think this is a big deal but just wanted to note it.

The box looks authentic. All the tell-tale signs are there. In fact, the box looks exactly as this one here being sold on eBay: Montblanc Starwalker Midnight Black Resin Ballpoint Pen 105657 | eBay.

Most things check out on the pen. The weight feels correct, the "precious resin" has a reddish hue under a good light, the serial doesn't turn up anywhere after a search. It feels right. There's only one thing that concerns me: it doesn't say "Pix" anywhere. Under the clip, it only says "Made in Germany".

Thoughts?


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

First glance it looks okay but it's the innerds, parts that don't show that count. In addition, Costco is not an AD and has been caught several times selling fakes. I suggest running it by a Boutique and getting it verified.


----------



## Sose (Nov 22, 2006)

Think it'll help if I take some shots of the inside?
I'm aware Costco is not an AD and I'm ok with that. I checked and saw that thay had sold fakes in the past, which is why I'm hoping to get everyone's thoughts on this. I don't know when I'll be able to go to a boutique but in the mean time, if I receive enough feedback on it's authenticity (or lack thereof) then I'll just return it as soon as possible.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Therightadvisor (Mar 2, 2012)

Sose said:


> Think it'll help if I take some shots of the inside?
> I'm aware Costco is not an AD and I'm ok with that. I checked and saw that thay had sold fakes in the past, which is why I'm hoping to get everyone's thoughts on this. I don't know when I'll be able to go to a boutique but in the mean time, if I receive enough feedback on it's authenticity (or lack thereof) then I'll just return it as soon as possible.
> 
> Any thoughts?


The replicas from Costco were obvious fakes, at the very least yours is an exceptional replica. I don't see anything that suggests that it is a fake.

You may consider googling the serial number to see what kind of results pop up. In most cases, a fake serial number will return quite a few results.


----------



## Sose (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks TRA.
I did Google the serial and nothing came back at all. What do you think of the lack of a "Pix" brand?


----------



## nek (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi, I believe the Starwalkers now have "Made in Germany" under the clip rather than "Pix". I suggest you take the pen to an AD to check authenticity for peace of mind.

Good luck!


----------



## Therightadvisor (Mar 2, 2012)

Sose said:


> Thanks TRA.
> I did Google the serial and nothing came back at all. What do you think of the lack of a "Pix" brand?


As quoted below, Montblanc began changing their identifiers last year (2013). Many of the newer models now say "Made in Germany" with "pix" completely left out.



nek said:


> Hi, I believe the Starwalkers now have "Made in Germany" under the clip rather than "Pix". I suggest you take the pen to an AD to check authenticity for peace of mind.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## Sose (Nov 22, 2006)

I wanted to drop a quick note and thank nek and therightadvisor. The pen is indeed authentic after examination from an AD. It has become the most heavily used pen in my rotation. Thank you all for the advice.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Sose said:


> I wanted to drop a quick note and thank nek and therightadvisor. The pen is indeed authentic after examination from an AD. It has become the most heavily used pen in my rotation. Thank you all for the advice.


Thank you for the follow-up!

Dan


----------

